# cheap romania vps?



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

i'm looking for a cheap romania vps.

it has to have a no dcma compliance policy and be under $6 per month.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

Does such a thing truly exist in Romania?   My understanding is Romania adheres to copyright protection laws.   Whether they uniformly deal with DMCA/required to is another issue.  Unsure what treaties and agreements they are signed onto.

Voxility gets a lot of coverage for being renegade like this. Unsure if they still are "friendly" to such, as peering, routes, speeds have increased and they seem to have kissed and made up with Cogent.

Edit:   If attempting the whole offshore thing, need a company based in Romania and with no satellite locations in USA or UK so long arm justice can't reach in.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Does such a thing truly exist in Romania?   My understanding is Romania adheres to copyright protection laws.   Whether they uniformly deal with DMCA/required to is another issue.  Unsure what treaties and agreements they are signed onto.
> 
> Voxility gets a lot of coverage for being renegade like this. Unsure if they still are "friendly" to such, as peering, routes, speeds have increased and they seem to have kissed and made up with Cogent.
> 
> Edit:   If attempting the whole offshore thing, need a company based in Romania and with no satellite locations in USA or UK so long arm justice can't reach in.


i already am talking to a webhost about it and they seid that they do not care what i do about DMCA and have said i am allowed to null route them  .

this is the whats not allowed by the host:

hacking

attacking

phishing

scamming

spamming other people


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

any other hosts?

the compney is fibre optic based.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

These caught my eyes on WHT:

Clues.RO

lankapartnerhost.com


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

i also noticed latvia seams to be a good choice.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

Consider:

Iceland, Russia, some Central America....  

Other eastern European countries...

Liechtenstein, perhaps.

I'd look to see who in Europe is trying to join the EU or a member.  Avoid those.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

I found a host that is offshore and does not care about dcma hears the package they offing in Latvia.


512mb ram vmware


2ghz cpu


25gb disk


Unmeated 100mbps port


$6.99 month


Is this a good deal?


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

Hehe, unmeated, a vegetarian port 

Sounds reasonable though.  What are their upstreams and have you tested throughput and routes to where you care about?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Hehe, unmeated, a vegetarian port
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable though. What are their upstreams and have you tested throughput and routes to where you care about?


Upstreams:
KAVA


UAB "Bite Lietuva"


Not tested routes


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

Wrong country here's the asn for the Latvia:


http://bgp.he.net/AS12578


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Wrong country here's the asn for the Latvia:
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS12578


Bandwidth mix on that ASN looks pretty decent.   Site I got isn't English and broken....

VPS above is direct offer from this company or is there a company/reseller downstream selling that VPS offer?


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

Latvia year of EU entry: 2004....

I don't see how they are DMCA and piracy non-enforcing being an EU member state.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Bandwidth mix on that ASN looks pretty decent. Site I got isn't English and broken....
> 
> 
> VPS above is direct offer from this company or is there a company/reseller downstream selling that VPS offer?


Downstream 
The country has copyright laws but are not ever been enforced


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Downstream
> 
> 
> The country has copyright laws but are not ever been enforced


I saw a 2008 big torrent takedown in Latvia.  That was done under German influence.

Unenforced laws are one twitch from being enforced and making examples out of misdoers.  I'd continue shopping.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> I saw a 2008 big torrent takedown in Latvia.  That was done under German influence.
> 
> Unenforced laws are one twitch from being enforced and making examples out of misdoers.  I'd continue shopping.


it seams to be stable and i got the resouces to pull out at any time.

the only country that would be more safe would be iran.

and they target website aimed at the Larvia commuity not internation and lots of torrent websites have hosted they safe for years.

the goal is to have enouth time to reseach copyright claims witch is what a onshore host won't allow as it could take 30 days so, i just want a datacentre that allowes me time to see the claim and get them to write a Latvia copyright claim not a dcma witch will lead to less abuse from copyright owners we just want a balance between uploaders and copyright owners in other words if the claim is writting to Latvia law and is true we will remove the cotent.


----------



## Andrei @ Ghesi (Jan 13, 2014)

Romanian hosts are not ignoring dmca complaints.


----------



## mornay (Jan 13, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i'm looking for a cheap romania vps.
> 
> it has to have a no dcma compliance policy and be under $6 per month.


We recently moved from a very large and well known VPS provider to Time4VPS and will never look back!  Their support, service and product pricing is hard to beat.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

mornay said:


> We recently moved from a very large and well known VPS provider to Time4VPS and will never look back!  Their support, service and product pricing is hard to beat.


not going to work:

4. Published content

Forums and/or websites that distribute or link to warez/pirated/illegal content;

as the contect is user genrated,.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

Andrei @ Ghesi said:


> Romanian hosts are not ignoring dmca complaints.


they just do not care as dcma is not in romaina its only usa and support from uk


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 13, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> they just do not care as dcma is not in romaina its only usa and support from uk


It's not that simple. Have a read here.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> It's not that simple. Have a read here.


i already talked to multiply hosts about this.

we will respect copyright clamins in Latvia so no dcma but a more needs more edvidince for take down requests and allows us time rauther then only 24 hours witch is not enough time to check the claim.

it is a so called Bulletproof Services


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

some tests of the vps:

[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 30.5929 s, 35.1 MB/s
[email protected]:~#

[email protected]:~# wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-01-13 22:21:50--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s   in 9.1s

2014-01-13 22:21:59 (11.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

[email protected]:~#

uk speedtest:

9.39M/s after 100mb as i did not want to wait for 1GB.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

i'm getting 87ms ping from uk.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

You know regardless of laws or actual enforcement, I still wouldn't sign up for services like this (risky) as me. 

These are the sort of services one pays cash for or has a "bearer" account to operate.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> You know regardless of laws or actual enforcement, I still wouldn't sign up for services like this (risky) as me.
> 
> These are the sort of services one pays cash for or has a "bearer" account to operate.


it is not illegal.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> it is not illegal.


Well it's not legal either 

Seems like living in the uncertain fringe at best.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well it's not legal either
> 
> Seems like living in the uncertain fringe at best.


i just looked for a place to host a torrent website 

i checked the other websites in the ip range and they are like fake pharmacy and cam frog and illegal streaming sites and thats just the 64 ip block that they have multiply blocks,


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

Fuck spamhus they have the /26 I am on listed because one person ran snowshoe


Really funking loving the way spamhus works


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't really complain about SpamHaus... I mean the service works/is effective.  Go through the delisting process / complain to your upstream about giving you new IPs.

Torrents are tough due to CPU + BW abuse.  Not to mention copyright issues.    Having neighbors with fake pharmacy + illegal streams is mega bad.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Can't really complain about SpamHaus... I mean the service works/is effective. Go through the delisting process / complain to your upstream about giving you new IPs.
> 
> 
> Torrents are tough due to CPU + BW abuse. Not to mention copyright issues. Having neighbors with fake pharmacy + illegal streams is mega bad.


Who ever got the block listed has managed to break the tos as spam is not allowed. 
I already asked my host about the torrent website and he says it's fine


It's like tpb so it's not a seedbox it's just .torrent files.


What is bad about the naghboues?


It could be worse with this type of host.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 14, 2014)

Soluslabs does not know how to handle unlimited bandwidth.

756.94 MB of 0 KB Used / -775111.46 KB Free


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

Closing this - it's going round in all kinds of weird circles.


----------

